# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Laptopi nuk lidhet në rrjet - "kablloja eshte i shkeputur"

## Pratolini

Lap topi nuk me njeh as kabllin e rrjetit ( duke nxjerre njoftimin "A network cable is unplugged") dhe as wireless. Kablli eshte ne rregull sepse e provova ne desktop dhe punonte. Wirelessi eshte i inkorporuar bashke me bluetoothin dhe pasi e provova kete te fundit ai punonte dhe ishte ne rregull, por wirelessin duket sikur nuk e njeh fare, edhe ikonen ne task bar e nxjerr ndryshe nga ajo normalja qe eshte me nje kompjuter, e nxjerr si nje ikone LANi. E vetmja mundesi connectioni eshte me ane te telefonit. Do tju lutesha te me sugjeronit se ku eshte problemi dhe cfare mund te bej per ta rregulluar.

Ps : Kur e fik wirelessin, drita e tij vazhdon ende te pulsoje dobet dhe ne menyre te vazhdueshme. A ka mundesi te jete problem hardware ?

----------


## Pratolini

A ka mundesi dikush te me ktheje nje pergjigje ju lutem ?

----------


## Sweetman

Me fal Pratolin ndoshta shume vone por ka kohe qe nuk e kam hap forumin edhe tani e pash kete pyetje. Sipas simptomeve problemi eshte Hardwerik. Por nuk dote ishte keq ta reinstalosh Sistemin Operativ edhe ti gjesh drivet e sakte te Lan dhe Wlan

----------


## mastersoft

Problemi yt eshte rryma elektrike !
Ti e furnizon paisjen (modemin) me rryme te dobet ! (me te larte apo me te ulet se 220 v)

----------

